# Criss Angel with Gene Simmons - Stills from either Mindfreak or Family Jewels x7



## Tokko (22 Aug. 2008)

​


----------



## Eldafinde (1 Sep. 2008)

Tokko :thx:






Ich mag Criss Angel sehr :hearts:


----------



## Eldafinde (1 Sep. 2008)

Info:

Dussault Apparel Motel Store Launch

Magician Criss Angel and Gene Simmons attend a party launching Dussault Apparel's concept store on Melrose Avenue on November 8, 2007 in Los Angeles

+ auf dem dritten Bild: Audra Lynn (Modell)
+ auf dem vierten Bild: Jason Dussault 
+ auf dem fünften Bild: Nick Tweed-Simmons, Shannon Tweed


----------



## armin (1 Sep. 2008)

Das waren Zeiten..


----------

